# Anyone want to buy a 2 day old 06 M6?



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

It was my first commute today up I-55 to I-270, then exit to McDonnell Blvd. in St. Louis.

After that ride, I'm not quite sure I want this car and I may have to sell it. I don't want to seem like a wuss or anything, but JHC, I've never driven anything with this much power!!! I cracked the owners manual this afternoon and I think it said to avoid full-throttle acceleration for the first 500 miles. No problem!!! Damn...I'm going to have to contact my doctor to make sure it is OK for me to drive this car. I just....well, I ....don't know what the hell to say. I will say this for sure...I thought with getting the black one, I would not draw attention. WRONG.

Apparently, there's a few people who know the goat. Can I assume the cops know?

As far as the break-in instruction goes, somone must surely was stoned when they wrote that. If I drove that car 55 on my way to work today, I'd have arrive plastered to the front of a Kenworth. 55??? Break in an engine by lugging it? I don't think so.

If anyone else went down McDonnell from 270 in St. Louis like I did at 6:00 AM this morning, you will understand how pissed I was. Fresh bituminus (if that's what the black sticky stuff is), with a BAD mix. It sounded like i hit a hail storm. There was nowhere to go but the left lane, and I still heard and felt every pebble. It would have been terribly painful to drive my '96 Bonnie through that, so you can imagine what I felt like with a new car. Not bad....the WORST I've ever gone through.

The good news? It matches the black.

Gerry


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Don't hold back. There is no need to baby new engines. They are built to closer tolerances than legacy enginees that needed an easy break-in period. Some wide open or close to wide open throttle runs up to 5,000 rpm will do you some good and help seat the o-rings. You will find the amount of right foot travel is directly related to how big your grin is.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Those break in instructions show the ignorance of the writers for GM. Putting a not to exceed MPH is asinine; if indeed you did need to baby the engine, they should have put RPM not to exceed numbers in there.

IMHO lugging the engine in 6th gear @ 55 mph (what is that, about 1400-1500 rpm?) is not good.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I've built alot of hot rods in my day, and my motto is to break it in the way your gonna drive it...

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, all I gotta say is that if you're not a horsepower nut, then you shouldn't have bought the car in the first place. I'd give it a couple thousand miles and get used to the car first. When I first bought my '03 Z06 it was pretty suprising, but I quickly got used to it.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

sharkbite1979 said:


> Well, all I gotta say is that if you're not a horsepower nut, then you shouldn't have bought the car in the first place. I'd give it a couple thousand miles and get used to the car first. When I first bought my '03 Z06 it was pretty suprising, but I quickly got used to it.


+1:agree 
You will adjust to the hp quickly. That is why I have to keep modding my cars.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

sharkbite1979 said:


> Well, all I gotta say is that if you're not a horsepower nut, then you shouldn't have bought the car in the first place. I'd give it a couple thousand miles and get used to the car first. When I first bought my '03 Z06 it was pretty suprising, but I quickly got used to it.


Well, I just have to remember that if I tell that story on the internet, it may not be apparent that it is just my way of saying how much I love that incrediblly powerful car. It's much more apparent when I'm waving my around and drooling.

Today was much better - had some open road and time to open her up a bit. Haven't worked my way up to full throttle, but I've generally been driving it the way I will be...just varying my rpm and load more often.

I've learned a lot here already, and there's really no way anybody could talk me into selling it.

Gerry


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GOGTO007 said:


> +1:agree
> You will adjust to the hp quickly. That is why I have to keep modding my cars.



Yeah, my last car was a 200hp SVT Contour (around 3,500 lbs) and after just a few days I was already used to the GTOs hp and torque...and it wasn't enough. Bought the catback and CAI before I paid my first payment. 

Nearly can't wait to start modding it some more.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

One of the things I like about V8 cars in general, is that they fit a good variety of driving situations. You can drive with the gas pedal barely depressed and do normal, conservative, surrounded-by-slow-folk traffic driving. And even if you don't get it on very often, there is a ton of pedal travel left if you ever want or need to step on it more.

I don't like having to wait for a turbo to spool up before I get a power burst (indeed, when you are in tight highway traffic and there is a gap where you can change lanes, but only if you step on it NOW, you may not have time to wait for a spool-up). *Disclaimer-haven't rode in any very recent turbo car and have heard they've gotten better. Also, I really cannot adapt to having a weak 4 cyl that in order to accelerate 10mph at highway speeds, you have the floor it and keep it floored for several seconds, all the while gripping the steering wheel white-knuckled and praying.

Anyway, just be careful cuz of the cops  Don't want to rack up too many tickets in your new baby.


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*What Color?*



Clueless said:


> One of the things I like about V8 cars in general, is that they fit a good variety of driving situations. You can drive with the gas pedal barely depressed and do normal, conservative, surrounded-by-slow-folk traffic driving. And even if you don't get it on very often, there is a ton of pedal travel left if you ever want or need to step on it more.
> 
> I don't like having to wait for a turbo to spool up before I get a power burst (indeed, when you are in tight highway traffic and there is a gap where you can change lanes, but only if you step on it NOW, you may not have time to wait for a spool-up). *Disclaimer-haven't rode in any very recent turbo car and have heard they've gotten better. Also, I really cannot adapt to having a weak 4 cyl that in order to accelerate 10mph at highway speeds, you have the floor it and keep it floored for several seconds, all the while gripping the steering wheel white-knuckled and praying.
> 
> Anyway, just be careful cuz of the cops  Don't want to rack up too many tickets in your new baby.



HEY I WAS JUST WONDERING IF YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE CAR OR WHAT COLOR IT IS? WHEELS? HOW MUCH?


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

LS2~N~BLUE said:


> HEY I WAS JUST WONDERING IF YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE CAR OR WHAT COLOR IT IS? WHEELS? HOW MUCH?


I have one picture under this same general topic called "My new Goat and Jamie!" I've been so busy and, well, out driving, I haven't had a chance to take more.

06 M6 Black / Black 18" wheels


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

*Fun,fun,fun*

THE WHITE KNUCKLE COMMENT REMINDED OF THIS, I WAS SHOWING THE GOAT OFF TO A F-BODY FRIEND AND HE SAID FOR WHITE KNUCKLE DRIVING TRY DROPPING IT IN SECOND @ 55MPH AND HAMMER IT. WELL, I RAN SECOND UP TO REDLINE SLOWLY TO SEE WHERE IT WOULD REDLINE AT,WOW 67 MPH. SO I SHIFTED UP TO SIXTH AND SLOWED TO 55. HIT SECOND DROPPED THE CLUTCH AND HAMMERED IT.   arty:  arty:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Well I'm at home sick (playing hookie sounds so much better though), but have had to go out a few times today and took the long way every time. The final trip ended with me filling up at a local station on 67. The stretch back home is freshly paved, flat as hell, and I'd just driven it minutes before.

Armed with my state-of-the-art countermeasures, I just sat there and waited until I saw traffic coming. I wanted to wait so I had the longest possible run without traffic in front. About that time, one of the two county mounties that patrols my area went flying past from the direction I was heading...lights a blazin' and doing at least 100.

I loooked down at the display and it said, "525". Well, let's do this.

Pulled out in 1st, ran her up about 3/4 the way to redline in 2nd, shifted to 3rd, and put my right foot as far down as I could. I was way too busy watching the tach and concentrating on shifting to tell you where I was, but the 80MPH warning was on instantly, and I was quickly approaching the traffic that passed me. When I looked, she was coming back down through 110.

And guess what? All of the traffic took the next exit ecept one, a Mustang GT with racing stripes - in the left lane without traffic ahead. I was on that SOB in an instant, and slowed down to their speed (80 or so) with her in 4th (I think). I nailed it, and gave them something to talk about tonight. They didn't bite.

God Bless America, and the LS2 V-8.

Did I mention I'm too old for this  

I also filled her up for the first time today...and cracked up. Yeah, a real sleeper - NOT! Had two hard gawkers and one guy that flat out just came up and asked me if he could look under the hood.

Gerry


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

Get Use To People Wanting To Look And Talk About The Beautiful Vehicle


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I'm with you ShoddyHog, everyone refers to our cars as "sleepers", but i think that rep is slowly but steadily disappearing. I get more comments and more looks in my GOAT than I ever got driving my dad's 04 C5. I get a comment almost every time that I stop for gas (which I might add is a little more often than I would like), but I would have to say that it is definately worth it! The more we drive, the faster the "sleeper" rep will die!!  Happy hunting!! :cool


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

*First kill!!!*

I'd tell you about it, but my hands are shaking so bad, I can barely type and that was about two hours ago.

I should also have had my first recless driving ticket today. Don't know how I don't. I can tell you this, about an hour or so ago every cop from Festus, Jefferson County, along with the Missouri Highway patrol was between Highway 67 and Herculaneum.

I came up the on-ramp, and for some reason I was just enjoying the smooth rumble and shifting. Got to I-55, almost on top of the hill, and was doing about 72 when my laser warning went off. Scared the crap out of me too. If I was in my Bonnie, I would have been doing at least 80 by that time, and even mildly standing on the goat, could have been doing 100 or more easily.

Couldn't see him to save my hiney, but finally found him. He was on the OTHER side of the highway on top of a small cliff. That was about the time I rounded the last of the curve and passed 4-5 cops in line on the right. There was easily another half-dozen pulled over, then two more over the next hill with K-band, and two more on the southbound lanes and another coming back to get in line.

Holy friggin' cow. I guess that "581 Tickets since Feb" sign is going to change by tomorrow.

Excuse me, but I'm going to go buy lottery tickets. :cheers


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

/edit:

Never mind, I can't read very well when I get home from work, apparently. :willy: Grats on the near-miss but still-miss!


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Clueless said:


> /edit:
> 
> Never mind, I can't read very well when I get home from work, apparently. :willy: Grats on the near-miss but still-miss!


Yeah, I was real lucky I didn't wind her up. Then again, maybe its because I think this car is just as much fun in town, on twisty roads, or just doing smooth roll up to highway speeds.

My Bonnie, well let's just say I bring her up to cruising speed at full throttle all the time there 85-90 (adjusted after talking to my wife), but that is usually at 5:00 AM, and NOT following the day that a highway worker was killed and two others critically injured. That happened yesterday.

I love horsies under the hood....as long as they don't kill anyone. IMHO, it is not the horsepower that kills people, it is the idiots that don't know how to drive or are too busy on the cell phone yackin'.

Gerry


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> I love horsies under the hood....as long as they don't kill anyone. IMHO, it is not the horsepower that kills people, it is the idiots that don't know how to drive or are too busy on the cell phone yackin'.
> 
> Gerry


Amen!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> IMHO, it is not the horsepower that kills people, it is the idiots that don't know how to drive or are too busy on the cell phone yackin'.
> 
> Gerry


"guns don't kill people- people do" . The car itself isn't the problem, but it is a means of inflicting serious injury or death by someone who is not "qualified" to be operating it.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> "guns don't kill people- people do" . The car itself isn't the problem, but it is a means of inflicting serious injury or death by someone who is not "qualified" to be operating it.


I've got a Ruger GP-100 .357 magnum and a Beretta 92F 9MM that will support your statement. Both are loaded with hollow points.

Try to steal my Goat? Wear a Kevlar vest :lol: 

Gerry


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> I've got a Ruger GP-100 .357 magnum and a Beretta 92F 9MM that will support your statement. Both are loaded with hollow points.
> 
> Try to steal my Goat? Wear a Kevlar vest :lol:
> 
> Gerry



Haha- I like this guy .
Joe


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Haha- I like this guy .
> Joe


I am what I am, and that's all that I am! (Thanks to Popeye for the quote)

Here's my "Peace Keepers". I qualified "expert" in the Army, and trained my entire unit in Korea so well, everyone qualifed expert with the 9MM. The Beretta 92 F is to guns as the GTO is to cars. People may snicker, but when you light that sucker up...game over.

Gerry

Here's my peacekeepers...


----------

